# LED Notification light remains solid on incoming notifications on Micromax A110!!



## varunmashru (Jul 6, 2013)

I started facing this problem a week ago.... After i plugged off my phone after a full charge.... 
On any notification or anything... The LED light doesn't blink(pulse). It remains constantly on until you see the notification. 
I tried disabling the notifications, etc. etc. And tried changing the blink rate via different apps.... But nothing worked!! And its really annoying me!! 

FYI: I am using Micromax Canvas 2(A110)


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^ the phone has just started to show its colours buddy.
Assuming that the MMX Service Centre will either charge you for any repair or simply tell you "this problem is not under warranty terms sir, we are sorry",
may i give a DIY on how to solve the problem?

and the "Warranty" will be void once you start doing the DIY

mind it ..
i said "*warranty*" 

on a serious note : Go to any MMX service centre you can (yes, as many centres you can), and tell them your problem.


----------



## varunmashru (Jul 6, 2013)

Ohkey.....I am gna root my phone now!! 

So if, thats what your IDEA is, then go ahead!! Tell me how to solve this thing!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

no..
i was going to tell you to open the phone up and take off the stupid LED 
do you think rooting will do any good to your phone (i mean will it shut that LED off??)
if you need a guide on rooting your phone, 
*YOUR PHONE MAY BE BRICKED. (YES, it'll can act as a piece of Brick Forever) PLEASE GO FURTHER ON YOUR OWN RISK*

here : Micromax A110 Canvas 2: All Things Thread - xda-developers


----------



## varunmashru (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe u got me wrong.... The thing is ki the led doesn't remain on all the time. 
It come up on notifications as it usually does... But instead of blinking.... It stays constant until u see the notification... 

And i guess ki maybe thats because the blink rate in the root files got messed up somehow.... 
And if therez any way to tweak it... It wud be the best thing to do...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

varunmashru said:


> Maybe u got me wrong.... The thing is ki the led doesn't remain on all the time.
> It come up on notifications as it usually does... But instead of blinking.... It stays constant until u see the notification...
> 
> And i guess ki maybe thats because the blink rate in the root files got messed up somehow....
> And if therez any way to tweak it... It wud be the best thing to do...



I Understood your Question at the first time buddy,
but I'm not sure if you will be able to tweak the LED settings back to the correct defaults by rooting it.

if you want to do away with the LED's , you may contact service centre.
if that doesn't help (which is pretty obvious), wait for sam to reply, because he has awesome Experience with rooting and if it could help you solve your LED problem.)

if none of the above works, open the phone, remove the connection between the LED and the phone. (this is an advanced procedure, you might be wrecking something off your phone very easily, dont do this if you haven't opened up something like this before.)


----------



## varunmashru (Jul 6, 2013)

Can you just check it out for me??  Cuz there are 3rd party apps which allow you to change the pulse rate... 
So maybe doing something like that manually can solve the prob!! ??


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^then first try those apps.


----------



## varunmashru (Jul 6, 2013)

I've already done that... But its still the same!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^ tried all the 3rd party apps ? related to notification lights ?

then, do what i have stated above.


----------



## varunmashru (Jul 6, 2013)

Very funny!!!   :/


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^ whats funny in that ?
or were you trolling ?
mind you say the second option.


----------



## rohanz (Jul 6, 2013)

varunmashru said:


> I started facing this problem a week ago.... After i plugged off my phone after a full charge....
> On any notification or anything... The LED light doesn't blink(pulse). It remains constantly on until you see the notification.
> I tried disabling the notifications, etc. etc. And tried changing the blink rate via different apps.... But nothing worked!! And its really annoying me!!
> 
> FYI: I am using Micromax Canvas 2(A110)



Leds remaing solid is because of phone going into deep sleep, to minimise battery drain. You cannot do anything about it.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^ this seems like a good reason.
try this.
keep the home screen active just keep sliding around the homescreens.
then call that number from another one or do anything which starts the light.
if the problem is solved, then rohanz's explaination is correct, if not then IDK.


----------



## varunmashru (Jul 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ this seems like a good reason.
> try this.
> keep the home screen active just keep sliding around the homescreens.
> then call that number from another one or do anything which starts the light.
> if the problem is solved, then rohanz's explaination is correct, if not then IDK.



Okaiz... Lets see!!  N btw.... I wsnt trolling!


----------



## varunmashru (Jul 6, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Leds remaing solid is because of phone going into deep sleep, to minimise battery drain. You cannot do anything about it.



Okay... Thanks man... Lemme check it out!


----------

